# bee suit



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,
I am looking at buying a new beekeeping suit but am confused about sizes.

I was looking at the one on betterbee.com and it goes up from 38, 40...ect. They say to go two sizes bigger than your jacket but my jackets are in mediums so that is what is confusing.
Can anybody recommend a suit and possibly gloves that they really like?
I have fairly small hands so should I get mediums in those?

Any suggestions would be great!

Jamie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

if you are looking for a full suit the Golden Bee mesh is supposed to be the best. I was so convinced listening to others on this board that I plunked down my money and it should be here any day.

Personally I have the gauntlet bee gloves and they haven't made it out to the hives yet. The just seem to bulky and clumsy. I use no gloves or light weight gloves not designed for beekeeping.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Golden Bee Products is the nicest whole suit. Coolest, most beeproof, most durable etc.

On hot days I wear it the most. On cooler days I wear a nylon jacket from www.beeworks.com with the english style hood.

I wear standard deerskin gloves tucked under the elastic on the jacket sleeves. They are much easier to get on and off when I decide to catch and mark a queen or just need some dexterity. They are also much cheaper.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jaime, 

Are you female? If so, take your bra size as your jacket size. . . Men's jackets are measured by their chest size.

I have a jacket from betterbee. It's the one with the round type veil, not the british space suit, It's a great jacket, well designed and I have yet to get stung through it.

As far as gloves go, I don't use them until harvest time when the girls are really cranky, and then they are worth it. Right now, they don't seem to care what I do. Come September, I'll get stung just going down to the hive. I have the leather gauntlets from betterbee, not ventialted.


----------



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

Is the website for goldenbee golden-bee.com?
If so where do I find the mesh suit on there? All I can find is hats and veils...


Amy, yes I am female!!
Thanks for clearing that up...I was like what do I take my waist size?? 
so if my chest is 36 do I go up two sizes from that so it is roomy?

Thanks a lot guys,

Jamie


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Jamie
Golden Bee suits only take mail or phone orders. Check, money orders, or cash...I too have ordered one. I see that my check cleared the bank almost 2 weeks ago and I have not received my suit yet. But from what I have read on this site they are a good company.
This is the contact info...
Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601.799.5660

Curtis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No web site.

Phone and address:

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601.799.5660

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=004933#000023


----------



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

They sound like very nice suits from reviews I have been reading!

Anybody want to tell me how much they paid?









Thanks for the help all

Jamie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Think we have PM'd on this...... but may have been someone else.

They vary with size. XL is $219 if memory serves me (it very often does not).


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I just got off of the phone with them and they said that the suit has not been made yet, but it would go out later this week...When I ordered it they said they had them in stock. Still crying about the huricane. I did ask them to be honest about the shipping to the other customers and his reply was "I am almost 80 and the huricane just about wiped me out". 
Not that I have to have the suit now but don't out and out LIE to me..
Curtis


----------



## BruceBee (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone tried the Brazilian Beesuit from glory bee? It appears to have lots of ventilation from their description and the picture and it comes in at $152.

http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=21&P=20527


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Buy US made. The zippers on my Argentina made english style jacket are crap.

The one they have that is mesh and comparable to the Golden Bee is $184.00 plus shipping. The Golden Bee start at 199.00 including shipping. And you keep a great old couple in business.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The brass zippers on my Golden Bee Products suit look like they will outlast me.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The zippers on my second GBP suit were heavier than the first, and will likely outlast the suit. A little wax will make them last even longer.

[ April 19, 2006, 11:23 PM: Message edited by: BULLSEYE BILL ]


----------



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

I just ordered two suits from GBP...One for me and one for hubby...mine was 179.00 and hubby's was 199.00 so its pretty comparable to any place online...extra cost is worth it for quality

Thanks for letting me know about Golden Bee Products!!

Jamie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Still waiting for mine. Called yesterday and was told it was going out next week.

I am patient with them as Katrina really screwed up things for them. Several of their sewers were put under water as well.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow. At $179 you can't go wrong. I like that shipping is included as well.

Keep us posted on your Golden Bee Suits.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Made another phone call this morning....same response...should go out by the end of the week.  I hope the suit is better than their word.
Curtis


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine has been slow coming as well. I called last week and was told it will ship Monday or Tuesday. In light of their plight from Katrina, and past performance with others, I'm gonna cut them some generous slack. 

No excuse for making promises that aren't kept, but I understand their in a tough position.


----------



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

Curtis and Bruce,

How long ago did you guys order your suits?


Jamie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

End of March I think. Mailing a check slowed things down a few of those days.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

And the delay is apparently only in the larger sizes like XL and up.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I ordered mine on March 27th. The check cleared the bank on the 7th. And mine is supposed to be of the larger sizes. Which they said they had in stock. I don't think they have any in stock i think they just make them as needed. 
Curtis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All I can say is the Golden Bee Products suit is a Rolls Royce and well worth any delay.







There's nothing else quite like it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am not worried in the least. Just excited to get it. Just need it by split time and/or hot weather.


----------



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

Im interested in buying a suit this is some special suit what makes this one so special?

Is there a website or even some info on a suit, a picture a guarantee or anything of the sort that I can see? 

maybe some of you that have one can have someone take a picture so I can see what it looks like. What kind of veil round,alexandar, or is it a spacesuit? 

Were I am its hot dry heat not much of a breeze if there is a breeze its a hot breeze. Would this still work for me?

please tell me more
thanks
eaglesbee


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Do a search on "golden bee" and you will find addresses, phone, etc.

Bullseye Bill has posted a picture of himself in the suit. Be careful when viewing that women and children are not around.   

Mine is coming so I can not attest to it's performance. But I can mirror the comments that led me to buy it. There is no other suit of this protection level and yet it breaths. It will be cooler anywhere I would think.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

On a hot day, I wear mine with just shorts and boots and no shirt. VERY nice.


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

i bought a suit from brushy mtn,three years ago.it's been good and i certainly will be another.
bob


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

livetrapp..... This is a whole different animal than a standard suit. Almost sting proof and breaths.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry Eaglebee, I lost my site when I moved and have been too busy to mess with setting up another one. So the wemmen and chillin are safe for now.  

Perhaps when Chatty gets his, he will post a picture?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Just called again now it will be 2 to 3 weeks. Still crying about the storm....now how many million or Billion dollars did we send down there? Tax dollars and private donations at work.....And paid for Bee Suits...
Ya got to love it Only in AMERICA
Don't ya just love it when people LIE to ya.
Please 
Curtis


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Bill did not know I had earned such a derogitory handle. Sorry if my over zealous involvment irritated you.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I thought it was a complement...not many people can put into words what you do. I did like the cat thing....
Curtis


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Bill did not know I had earned such a derogitory handle.

I didn't know what? Or were you posting to Curtis? Derogitory? OK, I'm confused.  

I don't think your over zealous. Anctious (I need to unpack my dictionary), to get your suit and hating to wait I can understand, I was the same way. Sorry you have to wait, but it's worth it.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Much to my supprise







my suit came in today. It looks just like the patent shows it. Very heavy duty. I think skivvies or camando are in order with this suit...
This is like no other suit that I have ever seen. I think I will like it for those special times. Not an everyday bee yard item. 
Curtis


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Glad it showed up Curtis. Hope mine is here soon.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not a problem Bill...........I've been in a crappy mood lately.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Much to my supprise my suit came in today. It looks just like the patent shows it. Very heavy duty. I think skivvies or camando are in order with this suit...

Well worth the wait.

>This is like no other suit that I have ever seen. I think I will like it for those special times. Not an everyday bee yard item. 

Like a hot day with a day's worth of bee work to do. It may save your life.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I've been in a crappy mood lately.

The weather has not been good for you or your bees way up there. I can't help feeling sorry for poor ol Dick up there in the tundra, see, it could be worse. Cabin fever is worse than a bee itch.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Sure! Pick on me Bill.... First, it was the darkness of the Alaskan winter. Now that the days are getting long (currently still daylight out at 10:00 p.m.) I suppose now it's going to be the lack of sleep from all that daylight.


----------

